# Scary Alice in Wonderland



## pandora (Jul 15, 2004)

Is the tea party an activity or a prop?


----------



## superhero (Oct 15, 2009)

Prop mostly. I'm not too concerned about activities, mostly just trying to find ways to decorate


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

If you had this new video game it might give you some ideas:

http://www.gamestop.com/ps3/games/alice-madness-returns/89658


----------



## HauntedDiva (Oct 1, 2009)

There's a magazine out now, I believe it was Rue Morgue? That has a section on books to buy. One is dark Alice art, such as from the video/computer games. If you can find it I'm sure it would be work checking out for some great ideas. I saw a video here on the forum too at one point of an Alice themed haunted. It was friggin scary! If I find it I'll post the link to the thread. Good luck, I love twisted Alice..... Not that the original story isn't messed up enough as it is.


----------



## HauntedDiva (Oct 1, 2009)

http://www.rottenapple907.com/Haunt2007Photos/index.html
There ya go!


----------



## foxall (Jul 21, 2010)

Google American McGee. He's done two Alice video games that are extremely twisted. The basic story is that Alice's house burns down with her parents in it, and she survives. She then visits Wonderland, and is placed in an asylum because they think she's fabricating Wonderland and all the creatures to deal with the pain of losing her parents. So an asylum feel might work well. 

I loooove Alice in Wonderland, and I do plan on doing it as a theme eventually. I just want to wait until I have the money to spend freely so I can do it justice to the idea. Can't wait to see pics when you're done!


----------



## HauntedHorror (Aug 8, 2006)

There is a really weird foreign movie called Alice which may give you some ideas... It's available on Netflix Instant:
http://movies.netflix.com/WiMovie/Alice/60000309?trkid=496624


----------



## walk7856 (Mar 21, 2011)

After the tea party table is set, I would spray the entire thing with hot glue spider webs to give it that old untouched feeling... I would even spray the webs from a light from above and let them dangle down to the place settings. Also, another idea... they painted roses red in the film, maybe white roses with "blood" on them to symbolize this.


----------



## HauntedDiva (Oct 1, 2009)

HauntedHorror said:


> There is a really weird foreign movie called Alice which may give you some ideas... It's available on Netflix Instant:
> http://movies.netflix.com/WiMovie/Alice/60000309?trkid=496624


I forgot about this movie. It's REALLY messed up. But entertaining nontheless.


----------



## superhero (Oct 15, 2009)

Thanks for the ideas so far. Lots of good ones! I'll probably try them all, and definitely steal some ideas from that video.

I need ideas for every room in our apartment, and between the other posts I've read and the ideas here, I've come up with tea party for the dining room, Queen of Hearts court (focus on all the beheading she likes to do) in the living room, and some sort of "smashing through the looking glass" kind of idea in the bathroom. If anyone has anything that would go along with this please keep the ideas coming!


----------

